
Reducing the Stress of Being On-Call - vishwa306
https://blog.zenduty.com/blog/2019/11/29/Surviving-On-Call
======
onreact
Ideally you reduce the hours you are on call. Even though I'm just a writer
most of the time I was forced to be available on Skype, Slack, Flock etc. all
the time as a remote worker.

Guess how that impacts creativity and productivity. Exerting control is
actually harming your business not the other way around. Create a distraction
free work environment.

~~~
vishwa306
I agree wholeheartedly with you here.

I'll also say that there must be a strong focus on reducing toil and building
resilient systems, to begin with.

